# Using Inkscape to design a slingshot



## Hrawk

Hi folks,

I've had a few people asking for tips on using Inkscape to design slingshots so I put together this quick video to help you all get started. I recommend watching in HD and fullscreen.

Inkscape is a free open source program and can be downloaded from HERE

I hope you find this helpful.

If I get enough interest, I will create some more advanced tutorials.


----------



## pop shot

boobs?


----------



## mckee

thanks alot hrawk very helpful going to try


----------



## Hrawk

pop shot said:


> boobs?


----------



## Wingshooter

I do not remember where I first heared of this program but I warn you it is a time waster. I can spend hours on this thing it is a fantastic program and it is free.


----------



## e~shot

Hrawk, this is a professional tutorial. I leaned much from it. Thanks.


----------



## Beanflip

Great! Thanks!


----------



## RedRubber

Thanks a lot Hrawk. You are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## Hrawk

No probs man, cant wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## RedRubber

How do you make a circle with Inkscape?


----------



## Hrawk

This one

Click left button and hold, drag out the circle to desired size.

Hold down the CTRL key to ensure it's a perfect circle and not an elipse.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

QCad, which I have been using is very similar, but I only draw one side, usually the left, then copy, flip, and paste to get the completed drawing. It saves me some time and eliminates any small differences between the left and right sides. Now if I could only cut the wood that precisely.









Thanks for a great tutorial.


----------



## Hrawk

I use the same technique myself Henry. However I just wanted to cover the very basics in that vid.

I will do another tutorial soon which will include that as well as many other tricks.


----------



## Beanflip

Know of any mobile apps like this?


----------



## Wingshooter

I don't use inkscape to make acurate drawings I generally free hand it when I am making slingshots. I like to use the program to flesh out ideas. Here is a case in point.


----------



## Hrawk

Beanflip said:


> I don't use inkscape to make acurate drawings I generally free hand it when I am making slingshots. I like to use the program to flesh out ideas. Here is a case in point.


That's awesome for freehand work!


----------



## Wingshooter

Thanks I can spend many hours with this thing. Every time I get a brain storm this is where I go.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Nice. I use a combination of freehand & GIMP. I'll try out Inkscape as well.


----------



## RedRubber

Hrawk said:


> This one
> 
> Click left button and hold, drag out the circle to desired size.
> 
> Hold down the CTRL key to ensure it's a perfect circle and not an elipse.


Nope I had tried that and turned it every which way but loose. What I get is either 2 small squares and a small circle or 1 small square and 2 small circles. I am thinking something else must be turned on for that to work.


----------



## RedRubber

The square tool and the circle tool both do the same the just leave a dotted line showing that something is selected. but no circle or no square.


----------



## Hrawk

Your'e drawing it in white on a white background.

Right click on another colour down bottom and select 'set stroke'


----------



## RedRubber

I had black selected...I selected red for stroke and a different color for fill. No circle just dotted square or rectangle.


----------



## RedRubber

The opacity had to be set, it was on 0%. Thanks


----------



## Hrawk

Doh! I was just about to post that!

I was just experimenting trying to reproduce the problem and that's the only other thing I could come up with.

Glad you got it working.


----------



## ZDP-189

What I want is a program that will allow me to:
Autotrace bitmaps to vectors
Weld/ exclude overlaid shapes
Be able to make a shape with holes
Automatically work symmetrically
Be able to export to .AI and .PPT/.WMF
Does this do it? Thanks!


----------



## Hrawk

_Autotrace bitmaps to vectors_
Yes, PATH menu - trace bitmap
_Weld/ exclude overlaid shapes_
Yes
_Be able to make a shape with holes_
Yes
_Automatically work symmetrically_
No although it can be done manually.Dynamic mirroring is on the list for a future release.
_Be able to export to .AI and .PPT/.WMF_
Yes


----------



## NaturalFork

Wow I finally got around to watching this. Excellent video Hrawk and very professionally done. Thank you!


----------



## Jim Williams

Very good tutorial Hrawk! I'll be giving Inkscape a whirl tonight.


----------



## Hrawk

Do it!

I know you like GIMP but Inkscape being vector based is much better suited to this kind of work.


----------



## Rapier

Awesome... Yeah man now I'll never be on time for work! hehehehe


----------



## Rapier

Here's one I just did after watching the vid. Thanks Hrawk...

View attachment drawing.pdf


----------



## Hrawk

Nice Rapier, that looks great!

Glad you found the vid usefull


----------



## Rapier

Cheers and thanks for your efforts man. It was doin my head in trying to work that program. The tutes they have on the site arn't all that easy to follow and I couldn't find one that showed the very basics like you did. Only thing now is I'm probably going to have to quit work and go on the dole! Hehehe


----------



## Hrawk

If you have never used a vector based graphics program before, yes it can be a bit daunting. Once you pick up the basics though, it gets much easier.

I need to get a few more done. Using circles, line thickness, closing paths and applying filters etc.

Soon.


----------



## Rapier

That would be great, thanks. I mucked around a bit with the filters and stuff but would eventually like to be able to create 3D stuff.
Thanks again


----------



## tokSick

Very interesting prog.
I allready downloaded it and gonna give it a try tomorow.
Thanks for explanations.


----------



## Jaxter

That is a quite awsome site thanks for the vid


----------



## Hrawk

Glad I could help. Feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## Jaxter

awsome program I now have it downloaded thanks for the vid


----------



## nCsHOOTER

I just downloaded this, and I want to use Inches as my grid measurement, however I cant get the lines to space right. I want lines every 1/8'', or .125''. I put that in the x and y like you did in the video, with the spacing between major lines at 2 like you did, and it gives me lines 1/2'' apart. How do I get them spaced 1/8''?


----------



## Hrawk

For 1/8" spaced lines, enter the decimal measurement, which will be 0.125

If you want a major line at 1" spacing, use major grid line every : 8









When you are zoomed out a certain distance, you will lose the minor lines and only see major lines. The minor lines will reappear when you zoom in a bit more.


----------



## nCsHOOTER

THANK YOU. I finally got it after zooming in. Now, is there any way I can round off corners? like where the line from the fork tip and the line for the handle join.


----------



## Hrawk

I'll get a video up later on doing that, too lazy to type it all out right now.

Watch this space.


----------

